# Asian Cubers



## hellocubers (Sep 16, 2021)

I made this because I saw Aussie and Malay cubers.

So how is everyone doing?


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 16, 2021)

I'mma join because I'm from Korea.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 16, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> So how is everyone doing?


where are you from?
p.s. I'm from SEA


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 16, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> where are you from?
> p.s. I'm from SEA


from asia. If you want it to be specific, Southeast asia.


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 16, 2021)

I am from SEA aswell, specifically Malaysia.


----------



## Seoyun (Sep 16, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I'mma join because I'm from Korea.


Hi i am from Korea too. Good to see korean cuber in here.


----------



## duckyisepic (Sep 16, 2021)

i'm also asian, but born in canada


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 16, 2021)

I’m from Korea but live in the US


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 16, 2021)

Ni hao


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 16, 2021)

我正在為這條消息使用谷歌翻譯


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 16, 2021)

Half Chinese, I live in the USA

I can speak Chinese, but can't read or write it. I probably should learn. (I lived in China for around a year when I was 5)


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 17, 2021)

I don't know if there's gonna be comps for asia though.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 18, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Malay


not only Malay, Malaysians

Well Malaysia is at Asia, so I'm of course in


----------



## Sanjay Sebastian (Sep 20, 2021)

so me too, im from india and i speak tamil and english
learning jap though


----------



## Sanjay Sebastian (Sep 20, 2021)

is this the group or is the group in discord


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 20, 2021)

< also Asian

because _of course_ the resident maths nerds have to be Asian

As far as languages go, I can read/write/speak English and Chinese, and a smattering of Japanese. Only truly fluent in English, though.



LukasCubes said:


> 我正在為這條消息使用谷歌翻譯


We're all speaking in English, though. And there's more to Asia than just China, or even East Asia.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 20, 2021)

Sanjay Sebastian said:


> is this the group or is the group in discord


this is the group.


----------



## Sanjay Sebastian (Sep 20, 2021)

do anyone speak tamil here


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 12, 2021)

Sanjay Sebastian said:


> do anyone speak tamil here or enthusiastic abt learning tamil


I don't.


----------



## CubetyCubes (Oct 12, 2021)

I’m Asian too! From the Earth to be less specific


----------



## Sanjay Sebastian (Oct 18, 2021)

i am from pangea 
to be more specific


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 18, 2021)

Hi. I'm Asian too! Half American half Taiwanese right here! 


LukasCubes said:


> 我正在為這條消息使用谷歌翻譯


You're writing in traditional Chinese.. What country are you from?


----------

